# Cat's News



## CrazyCatLady (Jun 21, 2014)

Cat and company were en route to Paris, France tonight. Cat says they're trying to squeeze in as many places as they can, and tonight they're sleeping on the plane.

Her uncle met up with two other pilots who can help fly the plane, and I'm sure that helps a LOT!

She sends her love to all of you here, and she said she misses all of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the update!  Good to know she's having a good time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2014)

CrazyCatLady, I must have missed something. How do you know Cat?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2014)

She is Cat's next door neighbor, IRL.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 22, 2014)

Ah, thanks, PF.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm just a friend and neighbor, and I've known Cat since she was 16. She is so precious, helping me through my hubby's illness. She is now having fun with everyone but they are sleeping on the plane now and heading for Frankfurt, Germany soon.

Apparently they are having a blast, seeing things they never have!  I think the game plan is Frankfurt, Warsaw, Poland, and a stop in Moldova then on to Bucharest.

I'll let you all know if her itinerary changes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks, CCL. It's fun being able to follow their adventures through you


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes, I appreciate the updates.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the news about Cat and Company CCL.  Do I understand correctly that they are touring in a private airplane?


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jun 25, 2014)

Yep. Her Uncle Nicu has an awesome jet! I'd give my eyeteeth and other major parts for it!

It's a Cessna Citation Longitude, but it isn't like a Lear or a Gulfstream jet. It's a LOT less expensive.

Cat and company are headed to Brussels tomorrow. Then Warsaw, then Moldova and home to Constanta and later, the home in Brasov after the honeymoon.

As always, she sends her love to all of you!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 25, 2014)

CrazyCatLady said:


> Yep. Her Uncle Nicu has an awesome jet! I'd give my eyeteeth and other major parts for it!
> 
> It's a Cessna Citation Longitude, but it isn't like a Lear or a Gulfstream jet. It's a LOT less expensive.
> 
> ...



*WOW!!*
Now that's the ultimate fantastic way to tour Europe!! I've traveled a lot and the dream of not having to deal with commercial airlines just boggles my mind. I'm so happy for them all.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you for updating us on Cat's travels, CrazyCatLady.  Looking forward to hearing about her adventures when she gets back, and gets a few moments!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jun 26, 2014)

She's in Brussels now, and she called me. Her Mamma apparently had emails here and answered them, but Cat is real tired. she's having back pain but Carl and Laki and their moms are having a ball over there!

Waaahhhh, I wanna go! I'd love to see Europe one more time.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jul 17, 2014)

Gee whiz, I forgot the best part!

Cat and Carl were married on Catina II, and as a treat for the wedding guests, Cat took the controls for the first time for a little run around the harbor.

She was used to the older, slower boat, and so when pulling away from the dock, everyone had to hold on to the railings and Laki threw up immediately.

Carl said that boat took off like a JetSki away from the dock, and Laki has decided she will never, ever set foot on a boat EVER again. Cat said her honeymoon was wonderful, and they extended it for two more nights.

Dang lovebirds.

Now Cat, Carl, Papa, and the crew are out on sea trials. They've had some calibration problems with the fishfinder and the weather radar thingy, but that was fixed. So far, so good!

Cat loves being married, and apparently Carl's none the worse for the wear from being married either. She said, "I used to think of my engagement ring being the most beautiful ring I could ever have, but now it is second. My wedding ring is more beautiful to me now."

Carl chose to be married in traditional Romanian clothes with the tunic and all. He said he was shaking when he put the wedding band on her finger, and he said he couldn't believe such a nerdy misfit as he could have such a wife as Cat. He's not a nerdy misfit; people his and Cat's age don't appreciate a fine young man as he is, who loves his mother, is a stellar student, and makes beautiful birdhouses and birdfeeders. His Mom sells them at a flea market on weekends to make extra money.

Danggitall, I miss them terribly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 17, 2014)

Cat on water, a sight to behold.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow!  How exciting and touching!!  I feel like a proud parent.  Can't wait for Cat to come back.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for the update, CatLady.  I've been thinking about Cat and hoping all is well. It'll be fun to hear from her once she gets back and settled in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 23, 2014)

Yes, thanks for the updates CCL. Been wondering how "our" Cat is doing. Sure do miss her posts around here. Any idea of when they'll be returning to NC, or do you think they'll end up staying in Romania for good? After all, she and Carl probably should be back to finish off their degrees, but there is all that new stuff to learn with the boat and all. Plus they need to come home to be your neighbor again! So many decisions!


----------

